# iTouch [Dossier Photo]



## lucccc57 (21 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un Ipod Touch, Et je n'arrive que a Charger un seule dossier photo Qui va automatiquement dans Phototeque et lorsque je veut mettre un autre dossier Il remplace les photo précèdentes .

Comment puis-je charger plusieur dossier Photo ?

D'avance Merci


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2009)

Tu créer plusieurs dossier dans iPhoto.

Lorsque le touch est branché à l'itunes, tu va dans l'onglet photo, tu choisis "Synchroniser mes photos avec iPhoto" et en dessous tu cliques sur "Albums sélectionnées".

Et là, il te suffit de cocher les dossiers souhaités.

Puis, tu synchronises.

Bonne journée,

A.


----------



## lucccc57 (21 Janvier 2009)

C' était si simple Que sa  

Merci


----------



## zenric (23 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir,
Pour mettre des photos dans l'ipod touch, il faut obligatoirement iphoto, je ne l'ai pas installé et comme j'utilise lightroom, ça me gonfleras d'installer iphoto quand j'aurais mon itouch ?


----------



## Sexdream37 (23 Janvier 2009)

Non t'a pas forcement besoin de iPhoto, tu peux creer un ou plusieurs dossiers dans "images" ou meme ailleurs et tu synchronise avec les dossiers que tu veux!!! T'auras juste a cocher la case dans iTunes pour synchroniser avec des dossiers choisis


----------



## zenric (26 Janvier 2009)

Merci de ta réponse, j'attends maintenant les prochains ipod touch, peut être un 64Go ....


----------

